# Haunted places.



## metalwolf (Oct 30, 2020)

When i went to Seattle,i stopped at a place called Pike Place Market and me and my mom seemed to have a funny feeling. Later on,i was reading that it is haunted and supposedly had a Mortuary one time and supposed most of it's citizens back in about 1920 died of a flu.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 30, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> When i went to Seattle,i stopped at a place called Pike Place Market and me and my mom seemed to have a funny feeling. Later on,i was reading that it is haunted and supposedly had a Mortuary one time and supposed most of it's citizens back in about 1920 died of a flu.



Not spooks. If you were in Seattle, that "funny feeling" was probably caused by all that pot smoke in the air.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 30, 2020)

When I was a kid I thought the house we lived in was haunted. I felt a presence in my bedroom every night looming over me in bed. I was relieved to find out it was just my funny uncle.


----------



## metalwolf (Oct 30, 2020)

I remember too when i lived in Edgewater,Maryland me and my mom saw a same ghost that was in a house i was living in.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 30, 2020)

1.  Scientific consensus:  There are no such things as ghosts.
2.  Carbon Monoxide poisoning:  Reason found for ghost beliefs in old homes.  Once eliminated, the "ghost" sensations go away.


----------



## metalwolf (Oct 30, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> 1.  Scientific consensus:  There are no such things as ghosts.
> 2.  Carbon Monoxide poisoning:  Reason found for ghost beliefs in old homes.  Once eliminated, the "ghost" sensations go away.



Seems people believed in ghosts, in even the ancient world.



			Matthew 14:26 When the disciples saw Him walking on the sea, they were terrified. "It's a ghost!" they said, and cried out in fear.
		


They saw Jesus walk on water and thought he was a ghost.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 1, 2020)

If your ever in Florida a town called Cassadega is the place for you if your into paranormal .


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 1, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> When i went to Seattle,i stopped at a place called Pike Place Market and me and my mom seemed to have a funny feeling. Later on,i was reading that it is haunted and supposedly had a Mortuary one time and supposed most of it's citizens back in about 1920 died of a flu.



Pike Place Market is, indeed, reportedly haunted. I've been there many times and have sensed something on occasion. I  can't say I've really experienced anything paranormal there, though.

Gas Works Park in Seattle is also reported to be haunted. It's pretty creepy at night:


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> metalwolf said:
> 
> 
> > When i went to Seattle,i stopped at a place called Pike Place Market and me and my mom seemed to have a funny feeling. Later on,i was reading that it is haunted and supposedly had a Mortuary one time and supposed most of it's citizens back in about 1920 died of a flu.
> ...


Yep, QUITE possibly...................................................................


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 9, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> When I was a kid I thought the house we lived in was haunted. I felt a presence in my bedroom every night looming over me in bed. I was relieved to find out it was just my funny uncle.


Ha-ha!  I LOVE your posts, aaron.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 13, 2020)

My house might be haunted. I saw the Phantom Hat Man once. I saw him go into a bedroom and went after him but when I ran into the room he was gone. Vanished into thin air.

At the very least I think some really bad things happened here before I bought the place. The first really odd thing that I noticed was that the bathroom door had a hook & eye latch, *on the outside*. The only purpose it could possibly have would be to lock someone in there. WTF? Same thing with the basement 1/2 bathroom. Except it had a rusty steel door with a deadbolt that only locked and unlocked from the outside. Creepy.

And while doing some remodeling I found what the police described as an old 40s or 50s era murder/rape kit including a rusty old Lugar pistol, ammo, a bayonet, rope, gloves, a ski mask, piano wire and a bottle of ether, along with possible victim souvenirs including girls underwear and socks/stockings, costume jewelry and a Raggedy Ann doll with it's head ripped off, in a chest buried in the crawl space. That's disturbing.


----------



## Meister (Nov 18, 2020)

Garnet Café in CDA, Id.

They are sportin' two of them


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 27, 2020)

Two places that I'll never return to where evil permeated and overwhelmed me; Deadwood, S.D. and Mounds State Park in Anderson, IN..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Two places that I'll never return to where evil permeated and overwhelmed me; Deadwood, S.D. and Mounds State Park in Anderson, IN..


What was your experience you had?


----------



## badbob85037 (Dec 27, 2020)

metalwolf said:


> When i went to Seattle,i stopped at a place called Pike Place Market and me and my mom seemed to have a funny feeling. Later on,i was reading that it is haunted and supposedly had a Mortuary one time and supposed most of it's citizens back in about 1920 died of a flu.


Yesterday a Sherley  Temple doll my wife got for Christmas was in a box setting on a table. I was the only one home when I thought a rock came throw the front window. It was the doll on the floor now in a million pieces. It seems the woman that sold the doll to my daughter had  been given a whole collection of dolls when her mother died with a promise she would not sell them. I don't believe in  ghost or zombies but how that doll got from the table to 3 feet out from the table still has me scratching my head.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 27, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> metalwolf said:
> 
> 
> > When i went to Seattle,i stopped at a place called Pike Place Market and me and my mom seemed to have a funny feeling. Later on,i was reading that it is haunted and supposedly had a Mortuary one time and supposed most of it's citizens back in about 1920 died of a flu.
> ...


If you told that tale to Wifey I bet she wont be scratching your ballz.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> 1.  Scientific consensus:  There are no such things as ghosts.
> 2.  Carbon Monoxide poisoning:  Reason found for ghost beliefs in old homes.  Once eliminated, the "ghost" sensations go away.


Some story of ghost did not take place at a old home but outside.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jan 26, 2021)

When I was 19 I moved out of my Parents house and got set up in a new place miles away thinking I knew best when I didn't.

Anyway...

I got friendly with a girl that lived across the street from me and one night she popped round before going to her friends house.

We were just chatting in my living room for maybe 20-minutes max.

The first thing she done when she came in and sat on the couch was to phone her friend to tell her she'd be phoning a taxi shortly to go to hers.

About 20-minutes passed and she went into her bag to get her phone out to phone her taxi and she couldn't find her phone. She had it out and used it 20-minutes ago and none of us had left my living room at any point.

So I pulled out the couches, the furniture, checked behind the TV, stereo etc - we turned the living room upside down and our pockets etc - no phone.

This was like 17-years ago before mobile phones had trackers etc on them.

I tried phoning her phone to see if there was a vibration or ring tone so we could locate - nothing.

Both of us totally baffled but I'm annoyed and worried because she's not got her phone and she might think I've stole it or playing some sort of game with her.

I phone her taxi for her and she leaves. I promise to look for it.

Still nothing turned up and didn't give it another thought again.

A month later I decided to finally decorate this spare bedroom I had upstairs but it was a small room, a little box room. You couldn't swing a cat in it and it was used for storage and decorating materials. There was no room to move in it.

So I start pulling everything out to empty it and jammed tight, deep into the corner I seen this yellow bit of plastic - it was her phone.

It was jammed in so tight into the corner behind hundreds of junk there's no way anyone could have placed it in there without making a racket and me noticing far less her, when she was in the living room for 20-minutes with me and none of us left the room far less go upstairs, squeeze into the room, pull all the junk out, place the phone and then put all the junk back.

There was some other stuff that happened in that house but unsure if anyone wants me to type it out or not.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2021)

Very strange, I also experienced a similar experience of objects disappearing and after I found it later in place where they don't belong, I could never explain what exactly had happened?


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jan 28, 2021)

Where I live there's a story about a dog suicide bridge. If anyone wants to check it out for themselves throw 'Dog suicide bridge Overton Dumbarton UK' into their Google machines.

They say over 300 dogs have lost it and jumped over the side of the bridge to their deaths.

I don't buy the 300+ number tbh - that's hyperbole but I do know for a fact many dogs have done so. At a guess maybe in the 50+ range in the last 25 or so years.

I even remember being in USA one time and there was a mention of it on the cable TV in the hotel room at night late on. That was a bit surreal.

The bridge has a bit of history.

This is much scarier than any dog suicide reports, but in the early 90's - either 1993 or 1994 - there was a local man going over the bridge with his new born baby in the pram and he said halfway across the bridge he saw the devil's face appear in the babies face and threw the baby over the bridge to it's death. The man (as far as I'm aware) is still locked up in a mental hospital to this day.

I've got a story of my own that relates to the bridge. There could be an innocent explanation though? you lot can decide ...

I go jogging every day. Some times if I've been busy during the day I enjoy going out late at night when it's quiet and I don't need to worry about other folk, traffic, kids, dogs, cyclists etc.

The route I was running (for a brief time) involved crossing said bridge.

It was either 2 nights out of 3 or 3 nights out of 4 it happened (I can't remember exactly which combination it was) but late at night, maybe 10pm, I'd guess that about 50 feet before the bridge my fairly new I-Phone would cut out completely (I'd have it on me listening to music whilst jogging)

It always had an almost full battery because I'd let it charge to 100% for the music and the little torch on it for the dark whilst running.

and then it would switch itself straight back on again, battery same % on the phone and the music at the exact same point it cut off at.

and it would always switch back on again at the same spot the other side of the bridge - which was just a couple of metres past Overton House which was at the side of the bridge.

I could never explain why either 2 nights from 3, or 3 nights from 4 it done it and at the same spots too - switching itself on and off at the exact same point before the bridge then after the bridge (and it wouldn't let me turn it back on either until the spot after the bridge).

I've had a new phone and a subsequent upgrade from that one since then, but the time I had the phone after those events it never did it again - which makes me wonder if there's a connection with the bridge.

Could there be an innocent explanation though? does anyone know if there's issues with phone signals in areas with woodlands, fields, phone masts etc? that would only account for a lack of signal and not the phone device itself switching off and not letting me switch it back on.

I've never heard an explanation as to why this could have happened and knowing the spooky history of the bridge and Overton House it's easy to put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 6, 2021)

A strange experience in an original Queen Anne farmhouse/B&B in the Suffolk countryside, UK.


----------

